# tip's on cutting



## justlovemefish (Jul 7, 2005)

hi can anyone give me some advise on taking cutting from my plant's do i just put them straight into the gravel.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Thats what i did in the past. Make sure that you get part of the stem not just the leaf. Also some plants like Black Water Extract, it has vitamins that helps them grow. You could also try Kent Botanica Grow, that should speed up the growth of the cutting.


----------



## justlovemefish (Jul 7, 2005)

evo8ny said:


> Thats what i did in the past. Make sure that you get part of the stem not just the leaf. Also some plants like Black Water Extract, it has vitamins that helps them grow.
> [snapback]1118168[/snapback]​


thanx for the advise


----------

